
Thousands of Razer customers order and shipping details exposed on the web - theBashShell
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/thousands-razer-customers-order-shipping-details-web-diachenko/
======
rvz
For goodness sake. What is it with these people who operate these databases
only to leave it exposed, password-less and open to attack on the internet.

They would not wish to do that in Europe or they would be hit with gigantic
fine and will be sued to the ground.

Such people should just stay away from computer systems altogether if they
can’t be trained to secure them adequately.

~~~
FractalParadigm
IMO the better question to be asking is why Razer _requires_ a user account
for hardware peripherals in the first place. Logitech, Corsair, HyperX, Asus,
et. al. do not have the same requirement of registering an account before
giving you control over your device.

As shitty as it is for those whose information was leaked, it was just a
matter of time, IMO. There was no reason they needed any of this information
in the first place, they're a hardware device manufacturer and whatever data
they were collecting can't possibly be useful for future products. With any
luck Razer will be re-evaluating their mandatory account policy and maybe they
can finally be a contender for my next peripherals.

